# Router Plate Insert Question



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

Good Morning,

I was reading an article about adapting the Oak Park Jig to fit Bench Dog tables and I noticed what appears to be a brass insert in the router table plate. 

The article is in the Blogs Section called "Wooden Stuff: and is by callaghan.

I attached a copy of the photo.

I have the Bench Dog cast iron table with the phenolic ProPlate and would like to reduce the opening size when using smaller bits. Does anyone know if the insert is custom made or is it available at a retail locations.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bill, that is actually a wooden insert that was made for me by a friend that used to have a laser. There was a ring that sat under it and then the piece you see to bring it up to height. That's one thing I hated about that plate, you couldn't reduce the whole very easily..... of course you can buy the new plate with the screw down inserts and all. Hope this helps.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

I hope you don't mind me reposting the picture so I and others can see it and a link Corey blog...see picture below.. ▼

http://blogs.routerforums.com/challagan/


You can make your own insert ring(s) with a hole saw the norm, you just need a lip ring under the base top to sit them on...it can be screwed it place or use thick super glue to hold it to the top...I have two router tables that I did it on and have a full set of rings,one or two of them with let the PC type brass guides work on both tables...it's a easy job to make your own.
the lip ring is just a ring that has a center hole that just a bit bigger for the support lip..

If you want to see some snapshots just ask and I will post some..

=====



bill kay said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I was reading an article about adapting the Oak Park Jig to fit Bench Dog tables and I noticed what appears to be a brass insert in the router table plate.
> 
> ...


----------



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi bobj3,

Any photos or drawings you could post would be greatly appreciated. I'd be very interested in any info you could share about the adapter to allow the porter cable guides work with this plate.

Thanks in advance,

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

" photos" I will do that, but you may want to take a look at the plate below, it's a cheap way to get what you want and it works great,,,the plate you will see has two rings that snap in place. the bigger one has a small dog on it , the smaller one snaps into the bigger one and is made to take on the PC's brass guides...
All you need to do is stick the one you have now to the bigger one with some double sided carpet tape put in on the router table and use a trim bit and get it the same size you now have..once you have done that made a lip ring to support it in your table.
The lip ring can be the same size as the base plate on your router with a hole in,just a bit bigger than the hole in the mounting plate, the pictures I will post will show this.

The rings you can pickup up and use the base plate for you hand plunge work,just cut it down to 8" x 8" 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...10087-freud-2200e-bosch-ra1171-table-8051.jpg

==============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

What compounds the problem on this one is that the whole is also tapered down to the bottom Bill. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Corey just posted a point I didn't know about, you will need to take the plate to the sander and remove that taper.. with a drum sander,the one on a 1/4" shaft works well for this job.
or do it with the router and a plug guide and a trim router bit with a bearing on it.

It sounds about the same as the Oak-Park mounting plate with the 3 1/8" hole in it..

Bill I still need to post the snapshots of the other one, this is just one more way to get the job done..using a PC router base plate ,,,the pictures below will show the lip/support ring and one other insert to made the hole smaller, but this setup will let you use the big bits as well.Up to 3" 

=========..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Here's some snapshots of the insert rings and a 1/2" thick base plate..plus a 3/16" thick steel base plate.

hope they help 

========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The owner of my local Woodcraft told me last week that BenchDog is out of business. If you want any accessories you should get them before they are gone.


----------



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. Looks like I'll be able to make up a set of inserts.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

*Out Of Business*

I have heard that off and on for awhile now. The last I heard was they they emerged from a bankruptcy reorganization and were back in production. It is hard to figure out who is staying and who is going without a program.

Regards,
Bill



Mike said:


> The owner of my local Woodcraft told me last week that BenchDog is out of business. If you want any accessories you should get them before they are gone.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Bill

If you need any help with it just ask 


=============



bill kay said:


> Thanks for the photos. Looks like I'll be able to make up a set of inserts.
> 
> Regards,
> Bill


----------

